# Tick Tock Tick Tock..there goes my biological clock!



## Mamabel

Hi ladies, I'm turning 41 on Wednesday and there's nothing to celebrate. Feeling grouchy, swollen, hormonal, empty without my baby...and my eggs are getting older every day. I feel like I have about 12 months to get pregnant and have it stick....42 feels too old to conceive, have a new baby, etc. Anyone else feel the additional pressure of age?


----------



## whyme

Yep!! I had MMC in Feb,at eleven weeks,second pregnancy, got DS 3years. Had it all planned, give birth in August/Sept well in advance of 41 birthday (Novemeber), have year off with my two children , before DS goes to School, Sept 2011 etc etc. - BANG all gone beginning of Feb. 

Instead, got this ruddy great grandfather clock ticking in my ear!!!! OH says it will happen again and what does a few months matter. He's right I know, but it still doesn't lessen the pressure. I am grateful that I have my beautiful DS, but so want him to have a sibbling.


----------



## Amos2009

I definitely feel it, and after 5 losses I wonder if it will ever happen. I feel like my eggs are rotten at this point! Makes me mad that men can pump out children forever and we are limited :(


----------



## fluffyblue

Ladies what we fail to see is we are producing eggs !!

Im 38 and had 5 losses in 18 months but fingers crossed this one is it. Its not always your eggs - my hubby is 42 so although his sperm test was ok he has been on Zinc tablets simply because of morphability (i think thats what you call it).

Tell you what though,my sis in law had her 3rd at 41 and my other sis in law had her 3rd at 39 and my hubbys best mates mrs had her3rd at 41 so it can be done girls dont lose faith !!


----------



## heart tree

Right there with you sister. I'm 35 (36 in October) DH turned 41 last week. We don't have children yet and not sure we ever will. Women on my mother's side go through menopause in their late 30's/early 40's. I definitely feel the pressure.

If it is any consolation, my grandmother had my father at 40 and my aunt at 42. These were her first pregnancies. This was back in the 1940's when fertility at that age was almost unheard of. It can happen for all of our older eggs!!


----------



## Amos2009

Fluffy- I just love your story. We have eerily similar stories and you give me such hope. 
Wow Heart- if you grandmother can do it- you definitely can!


----------



## mintypeas

hi ladies totally agree with you but then my age is not going to stop me i have been through too much to stop now!!! lots of baby dust to all us mature women.... think we should start a group to all keep track of each other and our old eggs!!!!lol x sylv x


----------



## heart tree

Minty, I was actually thinking the same thing. Maybe a thread for ladies 35 and over? I'm very interested in keeping up to date with the "mature" ladies.


----------



## Amos2009

We used to have a thread for the golden oldies, but it has gotten lost I guess. Let's just start another one!


----------



## Omi

Hey Mrs, 

i know how you feel. Turned 40 in March and this is my last cycle to have a baby before i turn 41 next year!

However, when i mentioned the fear of having bad eggs at the fertility clinic (this made her giggle actually :)) i was told that old eggs don't make you mc etc just take longer to conceive so i feel a bit relieved by that tbh.

Also, currently my 'golden oldie mum' hero is Susan Sarandon who had a baby at 41 and 43. Im sticking with that as a mental note on keeping up the PMA, you know?

All the best, hun, keep your chin up and remember the more we try the more likely we are to get that bfp - that's my line and im sticking to it, lol!

Omi xxx

ps, lets start another Golden oldie thread! In fact, id like a 35 and over ttc forum, tbh. They have them on other sites so why cant we?


----------



## Amos2009

That sounds like a great idea Omi!!


----------



## Omi

Ive emailed the gods that be, lol! I just basically asked why we don't have one seeing as other sites have them. And also seeing as there are special forums for teenage pregnancy and teenage parenting on here, obviously recognising their special needs etc, i would argue we have those as well. In addition to the fact that a) LTTC doesn't fulfil this duty and b) scrolling through a long thread to post and comment doesn't really do the trick either.

I don't hold out much hope as i know they're very busy and it probably means more work for them - but, hey, its worth a go! :)

Basically they should have a whole section for over 35's i'd argue with ttc, pregnancy and parenting. Don't you all agree?

ps, Good luck Amos!! :)


----------



## Amos2009

I agree Omi! Thanks for taking care of us!!


----------



## heart tree

That would be great Omi! Thanks for your effort. It is a little strange to me that there would be a teenage one but not a 35+ one. Here's to the golden oldies!


----------



## mintypeas

oh i so totally agree with having a forum of us mature ladies!!! x sylv x


----------



## NatoPMT

Im in for oldie posting, although im starting to get paranoid calling myself an oldie

im 39 in a week and TTC number 1. yoikes. 

You arent alone M


----------



## mintypeas

i think we need to find a different word than oldies ladies im having a think but brain not working!!lol x sylv x


----------



## tas

Hi ladies I was 37 last week, I have my tests at hospital on wednesday after having lost our second baby, then hopefully we can try again. x


----------



## mintypeas

ladies i just looked on the web for other words meaning old and found the word sassy !! what do you ladies think? i personally love it x sylv x


----------



## Amos2009

Sassy is my middle name!!! LOL Sounds good to me!
Welcome Tas- sorry for your losses :(


----------



## heart tree

Welcome Tas, sorry for your losses. I hope they are able to tell you what happened. Please keep us updated.

Ummm... Amos, you are 13DPO??? When will you be testing? Just peeked at your chart and it looks really good!

I LOVE SASSY! I'm 35 and don't feel old, but definitely feel sassy.


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah- I am 13 DPO but this was a cycle of not really trying so.....I have tested the past 3 days and it's negative. I thought I had pretty good symptoms until I realized the progesterone I started taking was causing them! DUH! Next cycle it's ON though!!


----------



## heart tree

Amos, I can totally relate. Are you doing progesterone cream? Suppositories? The first month I used the cream I was CONVINCED I was pregnant. Sore boobs, super high temps, loads of creamy cm, longer LP. Then AF came. I was shocked. I mentioned it to my acupuncturist and she was like, "oh it sounds like the progesterone was working." Damn! LOL!

Well, at least now we know! You are so on for next cycle if this one isn't yours!!


----------



## africaqueen

I am 29 so dont know how u feel regarding age, but i do knw how u feel regarding feeling empty with no baby and i just wanted to say that altho i lose hope sometimes, even at my age, that my ex boss had her son when she was 46yrs old and my aunty had her son at 44 so although your plan of being a mother is taking longer than u hoped, please dont give up. It can happen and does happen ;-)

Have a nice birthday on wednesday and i hope by your next bday u are either pregnant or got your baby in your arms xxx


----------



## Amos2009

heart tree said:


> Amos, I can totally relate. Are you doing progesterone cream? Suppositories? The first month I used the cream I was CONVINCED I was pregnant. Sore boobs, super high temps, loads of creamy cm, longer LP. Then AF came. I was shocked. I mentioned it to my acupuncturist and she was like, "oh it sounds like the progesterone was working." Damn! LOL!
> 
> Well, at least now we know! You are so on for next cycle if this one isn't yours!!

Oh yes- progesterone suppositories and OMG my boobs are killing me!! I don't remember them hurting this bad when I was pg and taking it. Is it because I am not pg and maybe don't need it or something? I mean- DAMN. 

Hey Africa- how are you doing hun?


----------



## goddess25

Yes Yes and Yes... I can certainly feel the clock ticking.. I am 36 now and I was approaching 35 when I had my son and it was pretty scary at the midwife visits with all the increased risks etc when you get older...... I cant imagine what my stats will be like next time.

I hope to have another baby by my 37th birthday and then we will see....


----------



## goddess25

Just wondering if you can buy the progesterone cream without a prescription... My LP seems to be so variable for the most part it seems to be 11 days or a wee bit higher but i have had it under 10 days on a number of occasions and dont know if that is what caused my losses. I never bothered having any investigations done as I had a baby in between. I will see what happens next time if I ever manage to conceive again.


----------



## heart tree

Goddess, in the US you can buy the cream without a prescription. I was told to take Emerita Pro-Gest by my acupuncturist. I can find it in health food stores and alternative pharmacies. You can also buy it online. I found it here at Amazon.

It has definitely helped me with my LP. I've gotten up to 13 days from 9-10 days.


----------



## WannaB

Amos and I were just playing this game on another thread!:haha: I will be 42 in a couple of months, 4 mcs in 8 months, well maybe five we will see how this one pans out! But I wont be giving birth at this rate till Im 43+, bring it on Mother Nature, I can handle it!


----------



## Amos2009

Goddess- the progesterone will definitely regulate your LP. Like Heart said- you can get it in the US without a prescription, but mine actually came from the doctor- it was in suppository form. 
Wanna- I guess I should finally share my age, huh? I don't think I ever did- I am 37 but act and feel like I am 22. Now if only my old eggs would start acting the same!!


----------



## padbrat

Don't they say the best things in life are worth the wait? And that like good wine we are all matured beautifully, well rounded and full bodied in my case! LOL:flower:

I am still waiting for baby no 1 and have m/c 4 babies:cry: and the ticking is deafening now... I am 38 and Hubby is 37 (my toyboy LOL). I have finally persuaded him to take Wellman vits for his swimmers and I am hoping that they will be in full racing order when we can TTC in July!:happydance:

I am definately with Omi as well... why can't the Good Wine Club (for those of us old enough to know what a good wine tastes like... and because we all occasionally enjoy a good whine LOL) have our own forum! Maybe it should be the Golden Whine Club instead LOL :haha:.... sorry I am in a wierd mood and have a strange sense of humour... was meant as a joke and not offensively!:hugs:


----------



## Omi

_Maybe it should be the Golden Whine Club instead LOL_

:rofl: That's really funny Padbrat!! :haha:


----------



## patboy

Hello everyone. I have just turned 41 and have had 3 m/c in the past 16 months. Waiting on my results from St. Marys in London. I am not giving up yet!!


----------



## Omi

And neither should you Patboy!! :) Good luck with the results, hope they find domething easily treated and also, sorry about your losses..

Omi xxx


----------



## africaqueen

Amos2009 said:


> heart tree said:
> 
> 
> Amos, I can totally relate. Are you doing progesterone cream? Suppositories? The first month I used the cream I was CONVINCED I was pregnant. Sore boobs, super high temps, loads of creamy cm, longer LP. Then AF came. I was shocked. I mentioned it to my acupuncturist and she was like, "oh it sounds like the progesterone was working." Damn! LOL!
> 
> Well, at least now we know! You are so on for next cycle if this one isn't yours!!
> 
> Oh yes- progesterone suppositories and OMG my boobs are killing me!! I don't remember them hurting this bad when I was pg and taking it. Is it because I am not pg and maybe don't need it or something? I mean- DAMN.
> 
> Hey Africa- how are you doing hun?Click to expand...

Hi Amos! i have been asking after you in one tubers. iv missed u:hugs:
I am ok. Gearing up to O but taking it in my stride this cycle. Was so upset last time af showed, cant go thru that every mth again.
Off to London 2moz with dh for his 30th so cnt wait!:happydance:
Glad u are ok. come by one tubers. We are all rooting for amy as she is goin thru a worrying time right now xxx


----------



## Amos2009

Padbrat- Golden Whine Club!!! I love it!
Welcome Patboy but sorry for your losses :(
Africa- I assumed no one had been posting in One Tubers since I havent gotten my usual notices about it. Weird!!! I wondered where you all went!!!


----------



## glitterqueen

Well ladies
i think some of u might know me-hi Amos so glad you r back!! I am 41 one m/c in feb oh 31 was going through an ' it will never happen' stage until I read all of this and its gave me hope. I am cd12 so lots of homework coming up!! what does everyone do to help ttc. I am having acc plus chinese herbs, evening primrose oil 3000mg per day, fish oils, pregacare, folic acid and just started kelp again. All my blood tests came back ok so why AM I NOT PG AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!
sassy club sounds good to me!!
P S if your lp is ok is there any benefit in taking progesterone? MY lp is 13/14 days but i get pms symptoms at cd 20 onwards and in my head thats my hormones already droping off ready for period-maybe i am just mad!!
sorry for rambling xx


----------



## tas

Ladies I have read a report into mc where for couples who had reccurent mc for three months took a good pre conception tablet, 1000mg vit c and 1000mg of linseed daily. the results were very good. we have been taking the pre conception and vit c, going to ask about the linseed tomorrow at hospital tomorrow x


----------



## Amos2009

Hi Glitterqueen!!! There's one of my Golden Oldies/Sassy/Golden Whine Club members!! 
I do know that not only does progesterone help with your LP but it also aids in the implantation of the baby. So it can never hurt to be on it- at least that's what my doc has said.


----------



## Amos2009

Tas- when you say pre-conception tablet- what is that exactly?


----------



## tas

pregnacare conception is a good one as it has all the effective things in it to aid conception and help to balance hormones x


----------



## africaqueen

Amos2009 said:


> Padbrat- Golden Whine Club!!! I love it!
> Welcome Patboy but sorry for your losses :(
> Africa- I assumed no one had been posting in One Tubers since I havent gotten my usual notices about it. Weird!!! I wondered where you all went!!!

I think it messed up a bit when they split it into groups and buddies rather than all on one page...:wacko: be nice to see u back there ;-)

xxx


----------



## padbrat

tas said:


> pregnacare conception is a good one as it has all the effective things in it to aid conception and help to balance hormones x

I am on that as well... makes your wee go bright yellow! :haha:
and have Hubby on Wellman as well, just to make sure the swimmers are fighting fit LOL

How about the Sassy Golden Whiners? :happydance:

Ps Tas... thinking of you... let me know how you get on!


----------



## Sparkly

Hi another sassy golden whiner here :haha:

I'm 40, DH is 46, and my biological clock is clanging loudly!!! I had a m/c in March, and atm have to wait until after I have a hysteroscopy and possible d&c to check for fibroids/polyps before we can ttc again, even if this happens within the next 3 weeks as it's supposed to (doubt it with the nhs) I've worked out that I will be 41 when I have a baby :wacko:

I'm classing the hysteroscopy as my dusty old cobwebby uterus getting a jet wash and scrub out :haha: It will be sparkly and new......maybe I can trick it into believing it's 10 years younger haha!!


----------



## mintypeas

hi ladies i think the name is perfect sassy golden whiners!!! its great that there are so many of us not willing to give up just because of our ages to me its just a number!! lots of baby dust to you all x sylv x


----------



## Amos2009

LOL Sparkly!!!


----------



## mintypeas

just realised its mamabels birthday today happy birthday honey!!!! x sylv x


----------



## padbrat

Hey Minty!!! Missed ya buddy! How are things with you??:flower:

Happy Birthday Mamabel!! xx:hugs:

Amos... what do you think of the name Sassy Golden Whiners??? I reckon it is a keeper!:happydance:


----------



## mintypeas

hi padbrat im doing good i got my af after 16 weeks!!!! so im feeling like i can try again im so happy honey. how are you honey? im loving the name by the way and sassy is a great alternative for old i hate that word!! x sylv x


----------



## MySillyGirls

OP, keep your chin up! One of my best friends is 41 and just found out she is pregnant after 5 months of trying. She is newly married and they were only using opks to predict ovulation. She has multiple sclerosis and was just getting ready to go to IVF as she can't be off her drugs too long. Lo and behold, she is pregnant! 14 weeks now and the baby looks perfect :) 

Good luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## padbrat

mintypeas said:


> hi padbrat im doing good i got my af after 16 weeks!!!! so im feeling like i can try again im so happy honey. how are you honey? im loving the name by the way and sassy is a great alternative for old i hate that word!! x sylv x

16 weeks???!!! OMG! What a nightmare! I am still waiting for mine, but have been warned it could be a doozie! Are you get straight back to TTC? I am hoping that I get AF out of the way this month, go to Consultant Appt on 1st July and then start trying again... well, that is my master plan anyway... oh and have got to move as well around Jul/Aug... but hey ho, you know, just getting back to normal and going with the flow!
Is my 10th Wedding Anniversary on Thursday and Hubby is away (as always) LOL, but at least I will see him Friday, so is better than nothing!
How is your daughter doing now?


----------



## Amos2009

Sassy Golden Whiners sounds good to me!! My husband needs to join that club because he has been a big ol whiney butt today!!!! Not to mention he is definitely Golden...(meaning old!!)


----------



## Mamabel

Hi everyone, Well, it's the end of my birthday today, and I'm so glad I checked in to read this post. It's nice to not be getting old alone. The only problem I have with this post is that I still seem to be older than most of you!!!:growlmad: Oh well... I guess that just makes me the most 'mature' out of the group, right? 

I love the idea of a forum for us, and can live with the 'sassy whiners'. Hah! However, I do have two kids already, so I'm more saggy than sassy at this point. :haha: I'm sure you wouldn't want us to be called the "Saggy Whiners" ouch! Pretty funny though. 

More seriously though, one thing I have noticed about us....we are all planners. What about a forum for "Planning to Conceive". Rather than trying/hoping/prayingdesperatelytoconceive, we seem to be a group of mature women who will research information, reach out to networks, gather resources, and then make it happen. And I think 'planning' to conceive implies more of an inevitability that we will indeed conceive and successfully carry...rather than relying on the precariousness of chance. What do you think? I really do love the idea of an older-not-old women's forum for this, as I notice that I tend to avoid the posts of younger gals (no offense meant anyone) and relate a bit more to those in a similar situation. I imagine the younger gals feel the same. 

Let's keep this idea going with the forum-powers-that-be! 

Also, it was nice seeing you all in one forum. Thanks for chatting and checking in. Did you see how many people lurked?! We must have a strong following of those who are reading along, but not posting quite yet. How great! 

Everyone have a beverage in honor of my 41-year-old eggs today!


----------



## Amos2009

Mamabel- hope you had a great birthday! The great thing about the forum would be that no one really has to be older than the others. We just all know we are "Sassy" and no need to discuss just how "Sassy"!!!!


----------



## heart tree

Hope you had a good birthday Mamabel! You are 41 years young and so are your eggs. I like the idea of Planning to Conceive. You definitely hit the nail on the head for me at least. I'm a HUGE planner. And I love to research things. And right now, my obsession is conception. I also like the idea of being sassy. The name of the forum doesn't matter so much to me. I would just like to be represented, especially if teens are. I too love the younger ladies, but find myself gravitating more towards the women more in my age group. I would love a central place for us all to share and support each other.

I'll have that drink for your 41 year young eggs!


----------



## goddess25

Heart tree I have to agree I am also a huge planner and I like to research everything....
Its nice having a place to discuss these issues with people who understand.


----------



## Sparkly

Mamabel said:


> However, I do have two kids already, so I'm more saggy than sassy at this point. :haha: I'm sure you wouldn't want us to be called the "Saggy Whiners" ouch! Pretty funny though.
> 
> 
> Everyone have a beverage in honor of my 41-year-old eggs today!


:rofl: omg 'saggy'....yep that's me....after breastfeeding that is :haha:, and my tummy saggy and stretchmarked......mmmm attractive!! hahaha!

Hope you had a lovely birthday chick, I will raise a mug of decaff in your honour, that's as racy as my beverages get these days xx


----------



## WannaB

Your eggs are a year younger than mine, funny never thought I would be happy to be 41, but I would love that year back just to have a bit more time! Happy Birthday hun, hope you had a good day!:hugs:


----------



## padbrat

I will def raise a drink to you 41 year old eggies... and a cheer for them to do their thing! LOL 

It is my 10th wedding anniversary today and hubby has been away for the last 2 weeks ... won't see him til tomorrow just for the weekend and then he is away again for 2 weeks. Feel sorry for him that in 10 years of marriage I have only given him angels. He would make a wonderful Dad.:cry:

Sorry, getting a bit maudlin... so will go forthwith to the kitchen, pour a nice big glass of wine and enjoy the sun for a few hours! It is a rarity here in the UK:haha:


----------



## heart tree

padbrat said:


> I will def raise a drink to you 41 year old eggies... and a cheer for them to do their thing! LOL
> 
> It is my 10th wedding anniversary today and hubby has been away for the last 2 weeks ... won't see him til tomorrow just for the weekend and then he is away again for 2 weeks. Feel sorry for him that in 10 years of marriage I have only given him angels. He would make a wonderful Dad.:cry:
> 
> Sorry, getting a bit maudlin... so will go forthwith to the kitchen, pour a nice big glass of wine and enjoy the sun for a few hours! It is a rarity here in the UK:haha:

Padbrat, happy 10th anniversary hon. I need to make a small correction to your post...You husband WILL make a wonderful Dad. And you WILL make a wonderful mother. It WILL happen. I'm into this idea of putting positive ideas out into the universe as I'm hoping the positivity will come back to us. Enjoy your glass of wine kitten. 

xoxo


----------



## Amos2009

Happy anniversary Pad. And I echo what Heart says. It WILL happen!!! Go ahead and drink that wine- it's 9:00 am here so drink some for me. People here would think I was an alcoholic if I drank it myself right now LOL


----------



## heart tree

Amos, it's only 7:15 am here so, I'd be more of a lush than you! Padbrat, have a little for me too please! :wine:


----------



## mintypeas

hi ladies i love the idea of planning to concieve that is so positive!!!! 
mamabel i was 41 in april so my eggs are 41 years young too honey!!
padbrat congrats on your anniversary and you and your hubby will make fantastic parents never doubt that my battling buddy!!!!
its great to see so much positive attitude it keeps me confident that we will get our bfps!!! x sylv x


----------



## padbrat

Heart Tree you are a star.... will be... I like it. Thank you.

Wine was lovely... a good glass of American Zinfendel!


----------



## padbrat

Heart, Amos and my one and only Battle Bud Sylv.... you all make me cry... but good crying...maybe it is the wine... should just have another glass just to check if it is the wine or not... and I have to have some for Amos and Heart - friends across the pond! LOL

.... padbrat wanders off to the kitchen with wine glass in hand, wiping the tears and thinking how lucky she is to have you all...:hugs:


----------



## heart tree

padbrat said:


> Heart, Amos and my one and only Battle Bud Sylv.... you all make me cry... but good crying...maybe it is the wine... should just have another glass just to check if it is the wine or not... and I have to have some for Amos and Heart - friends across the pond! LOL
> 
> .... padbrat wanders off to the kitchen with wine glass in hand, wiping the tears and thinking how lucky she is to have you all...:hugs:

You are so sweet! Wipe those tears and have another glass, you deserve it. I feel lucky too! We'll all get through this together babe! :hugs:


----------



## mintypeas

your making me well up here!!! i think i might have to go and get a bottle of something to join you sassy girls!!! 
so now we have decided that we should have a forum and chosen a great name for it what do we do to get it started? x sylv x


----------



## heart tree

I think I may have just entered the TWW, so forgive me if I only have a cyber drink for now!

Sylv, I'm wondering if maybe we should all petition the administrators for a new forum. Maybe if they get enough requests they'll take us seriously.


----------



## mintypeas

i think thats what we should do but how do we start it? x sylv x


----------



## heart tree

Didn't Omi write to the administrator? We need to ask her what she did. I'm off to do a bit of work right now, but can ask when I'm done. Or, if one of you ladies could give a shout out to Omi and ask, that would be great. I'm soooo into this!


----------



## mintypeas

me too honey!!! will give her a shout see if anything has happened x sylv x


----------



## Amos2009

Awww Padbrat- I am pretty sure it's us and not the wine cause we are just fantastic chicks LOL. Now if you had started slobbering on about how much you love us and all, well that would be the wine. HAHAHA....
Heart- 2ww wait huh?? Can't wait for you to test!! Listen at me- if I can't get pg right now I want someone else to!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Oh Oh Oh.... am excited .... come on admin give us our own forum!!!:happydance:

(Padbrat gets all hyper jumping up :dance:and down in excitment and spills wine down self....)

It is def because we are all fabby chicks Amos.... can't wait for you to test Heart.... come on BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bfp:

We should all have jobs on this new forum... I vote as follows...

Padbrat - forum spokesperson (as I do most of the whining)

Amos - President... because she is American and you all have Presidents

Heart - Vice President... again, see above ref: American Politics

Omi - Secretary because she is sooo organised and gets everything going

Sylv (Minty Peas) - Treasurer because she is a Mum and so is responisble enough to hold all of the money if this forum had any money.... which it doesn't...but never mind!

So all in favour say Aye.... Aye says Padbrat... committee passed! Hooray!!

Ok... maybe this wine is making me far too over excited.... step away from the wine padbrat.... step away from the wine....:drunk:


----------



## Omi

Wine is gooooood! Lol! Im not gonna advocate bad behaviour (what, Moi? never, lol!)But i thought you should all know that even if you do partake in the occasional glass you really shouldn't beat yourself up over it. 

First time i found i was pg was the first week of January and you can imagine i was like 'gulp'! Spoke to Dr who said not to worry as baby doesn't hook into you blood supply until week 5 and lives of 'period' before that and that blood is all filtered by your liver anyway so it doesn't get any bad stuff from you. Otherwise, its more for health reasons and thats totally understandable. However, i find life too short to deprive myself particularly as Ive been doing this for quite some time now, so im like, hey, ho! :)

About the petition; i went to the top of the front page and in there is a thread on how to contact admin. I went down to the bottom of that page where it say contact us and wrote my thingy. I definitely think its a great idea, particularly to have a whole section devoted to golden oldies such as us (i only thought of over 35 ttc at the time) which includes ttc, pregnancy and parenting. Having said that i still haven't heard didley..i do know they're quite busy though. Also, read the thread as there might be a better way to contact them - in fact, contacting *a* moderator in particular is better than mass emailing them as apparently this is bad practice and no one quite knows who will answer or if all did, iukwim?

Good news is i had a peak on the cbfm today, as we dtd last night im still on track :wohoo: Hubby turned in his swimmers for analysis yesterday too so all in all, life is good and feel full of PMA!!! :)

:hugs: to all, Omi xxx


----------



## Amos2009

OMG Padbrat- you made me cackle so loud it woke up my babies (furry babies)
Omi- YAY for peaks and YAY for the horizontal mambo!!!! 
I still have not seen AF's face and it's starting to piss me off. I know for a fact I'm not pregnant, so come on with it. I never should have started the progesterone this month because now it is stretching out my LP like nobody's business.


----------



## heart tree

Padbrat, you are hilarious! Drunk maybe. Hilarious definitely. I'll be VP since that means I can just sit back and let the President do all the work!

I'm not sure if I'm in the TWW yet ladies. I got a positive OPK 2 days ago and a rise in temp today. If I have 2 more high temps, then FF will say I Ov'd yesterday. I have to wait 2 more days to confirm ovulation. Thanks for the words of encouragement though!

Omi, thanks for the bit about drinking. I have a couple glasses of wine a week and feel ok about it. During the TWW, I do tend to refrain, but might have one or two during that time. YAY for your peak and DTD!!! YAY for PMA!!

Ok, I'll try to contact a moderator. The only name that I remember right now is Wobbles. Should we pick one to petition?


----------



## mintypeas

im upfor being the treasurer but not sure about being a responible adult!!!
loving this banter with the ladies and just shows that we are sassy confident women who will get their bfps. the only one i know is wobbles so think we should start there what do you think girls? x sylv x


----------



## padbrat

Ha ha ha... have just read back and I sound like such an alcoholic... I am not really... I am just celebrating my anniversary because I am on my own with my furby Blaze!:happydance::happydance:

And I am very excited!

Omi... I am so glad I voted you as Secretary because already you are sooooo on it and getting stuff going!!!!! :thumbup: And hooray for peaks... I hope your OH swimmers do their job!!! :winkwink:

Heart... sending PMA by the bucketload for a BFP :kiss:

I know I am gonna be reading this back tomorrow with a horrible hangover... but I get to see my hubby and celebrate tomorrow so I don't care.... ha ha ha... hear that world I don't care because I have had some wine, been happily married for 10 whole years and have a top bunch of cyber mates here!!! :hugs::thumbup:

Hoorah for PMA, healthy eggies, strong swimmers, doing the dirty dance and blooming wonderful BFPs!!! :dance::yipee::rofl::headspin:

(Padbrat sits down and wonders if the rare sunshine seen in the UK today has affected her head)!!! LOL:awww:


----------



## Omi

Wobbles, is good as she's head honcho i believe. But i don't wanna write it, thats all, LOL!! 

Maybe starting a thread and spreading the word so that we have lots of people signing up. Oh, and you don't have your own people running it im afraid (doesn't mean we cant have a set-up but..) B&B still run it as per usual although if they need help they might look for someone to be a moderator and that case we could suggest someone in the petition. I think the more people we have requesting this the more clout we have. Better not come across like 4 crazies (no offence, and im incl in that one, btw), lol! Just my thought.. 

What do you ladies think?

Amos/Padbrat- Ive got 2 furbabies, one is my avatar Mango (he's a teenager there but still does crazy stuff! LOL!) The other is his brother Myszka..he's the opposite, quiet and reflective not likely to sleep on your face at 5 am..groan, lol!

Heartree - if that's you in the avatar you're one hot chick!! :) Also, very jealous you live in Berkeley. Went to San Fransisco on the weekend once when lived in LA. It was lovely and felt so civilised compared to Hollyweird, you know :haha:

Oh, and in case i didn't make it clear before..i lurve wine :wine: hick! :haha:

There's my 2 pence/ cents :)

:hugs: Omi xxx


----------



## heart tree

Omi, I'm loving that you just called us crazies! I take no offense whatsoever!

Yes that's me in the pic on my wedding day. I worked out like crazy to fit into that dress LOL! Thanks for the compliment, my hubby would agree with you. I've lived in San Francisco for years until I got pregnant and we needed more space. We moved to Berkeley specifically for the bean that was to never be. But it is nice here and I still work in SF. It is a very civilized place to live. I love the culture here. Very open minded.

Mango is adorable!

Yes, maybe we should start another thread/petition. Should the President do this??


----------



## Omi

I think the president could do this, - if she wants :)

Also, only meant crazies in the sense that if we're nor organised our ideas will not be taken on board - god, i sound like some revolutionary, lol!! 

Maybe something along the lines of 'Sign petition for over 35's ttc/pregnancy/parenting Forum Here'? And then put in a word in the other relevant forums?

Whatcha think? And please just go ahead and do it, honestly.. :):):)


----------



## mintypeas

i think crazies is great. i think a petition is a great idea and our president should definately start it and now i will join padbrat in a glass of wine as ithink we all deserve one as its been a very productive day!!!! cheers you sassy girls x sylv x


----------



## Omi

Vino!! Ok, im gonna sound like such a drunkard but in my own defense, you cant beat some cheese and wine :haha: Also, i blame this ttc business - " it wasn't my fault officer, my fertility made me do it"? :rofl:

Yes, definitely get on it girls!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Amos2009

Sounds like a good idea- now if we could only remember who the President was.....it was that chick named....hmmm......I can't seem to remember LOL


----------



## HappyAuntie

Is there room for one more? :hi: I've been on vacation and haven't posted anything in a while... missed the start of this thread... and I couldn't agree more that we "sassy" ladies need our own space on here!! 

DH and I are both 36 (I'll be 37 in August), and we're ttc #1 after 2 mcs in 10 months. I have to ignore all the teens in the mc support forum, because even though I know it's trite and not at all helpful to them, they DO have all the time in the world to figure it out, at least compared to us! I never worried about my clock until my 1st mc - now it's pounding in my head and I can't shut it off! 

We've started the mc tests so we're not technically ttc atm... we've had to just practice for the last two cycles. I'll have the hysteroscope and FSH in the next week or so... fx'd it's all clear, because every month feels like a wasted opportunity....

PS - we have one very spoiled furbaby, a 12yo cat. She's been a great nurse to me, though! :)


----------



## heart tree

HappyAuntie, hello! So good to see you and of course you can join us. The more the merrier. We're just working out the details at the moment so if you have any ideas, throw them in the mix.

I hope all the tests go well for you. I've pretty much done them all and so far, they haven't found anything. I think there are still a few they could do. Could I offer some advice on the hysteroscopy? If you can, ask for something to numb you. I don't want to scare you, but I had it done with no numbing and it hurt like hell. It isn't a long procedure and once it is done, the pain doesn't linger. In fact, I went to work after I had it done. But the procedure itself is not pleasant without a numbing agent. So do ask for it. Good luck!

Hmmmm....who was that president anyway? Seriously, I don't mind getting something started ladies. I could take that as my first VP duty. I can post in TTCAL thread, obviously and the TTC thread. Maybe the Long Term TTC thread too. Any others?


----------



## goddess25

I am up for helping out in any way that I can too... i think its a great idea.


----------



## mintypeas

hi sassy ladies well i took the bull by the horns and contacted wobbles. i explained how we would like a forum for sassy women and asked her to read this thread so hopefully they will see there are lots of us,that we love wine lol and that we deserve a forum. hope that was ok with you ladies and we get our forum x sylv x


----------



## heart tree

Wow sylv, you go girl! At this point, maybe we should wait and see if we hear back from Wobbles. If we don't, then let's do the petition and then contact her again. How does that sound for a plan? 

i HEART my sassy planners!


----------



## HappyAuntie

thanks Minty!! 

And thanks for the painkiller tip, heart tree - I'll be sure to ask.


----------



## goddess25

I am sure the administrators will do there best when making there decision about giving us our own section. Here's hoping. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Mamabel

Hi ladies, so cool to see that my tick-tock thread generated such a lively discussion. I like the "Over 35 PTC" (planning to conceive) for a name for the forum. The 'sassy planners' is good too, but only those who have participated in this thread will know what that means. I like to think that 2 years from now when we are all chatting about our one-year-old's respective birthday parties, that some other gals will be in the forum carrying on. 

I haven't posted in a while, just busy with life. On progesterone to trigger AF though, and man that's good stuff. The midwife thought I might PMS on it, but I have to tell you gals, I feel great! I've lost 2 pounds in 5 days, not starving all the time, not taking 2-hour naps, my boobs softened up (didn't realize they were still trying to lactate!), and the best: got a libido back too. I might just stay on the progesterone juice for a few more weeks! Maybe then I fit back into the shorts I wore last summer. Well, a girl can dream, eh? Hope you all are enjoying the weekend and having good weather, wherever you are!


----------



## jude71

I would just like to say...goodluck to you all :hugs:

Theres a 23 yr gap between my two. I had my daughter young and decided to wait a few years, after being put off because of the labour :haha: 
Fast forward a few years down the line...met a new guy, decide to have another baby. The problem wasnt getting pregnant, it was trying to hold onto them :cry: First time i miscarried at 6 wks...second time i had to let my wee boy go at 18wks due to abnormalities and third time i went into prem labour and lost my baby girl at 23 wks :cry:
My world stopped and we decided we wasnt going to try no more...BUT..it was always in my mind..what if..
So we did try an at the grand old age of 38 we had our gorgeous son Harry James :happydance: So stay positive, dreams do come true xxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## mintypeas

thankyou honey its always great to hear sucess stories and your story is similiar to mine. i have 2 18 and 13 but then got married again and so want a child with my new hubby but we lost at 12 weeks. but your story has given me hope that e can do this so thankyou from the bottom of my heart it means so much to us all x sylv x


----------



## padbrat

Hello ladies! 

I am back... recovered from my wine addled rantings of Thursday... had a great weekend with friends, drank lots more wine and saw my lovely hubby for 2 whole days before he went away again! And he bought me a beautiful red dress for our hols because it was our anniversary... awwww bless...

Now enough about me...

Amos... tut tut tut... you know very well that you are the President... don't pretend you aren't! LOL

Heart... you are doing a great VP job!

Minty has her stomping boots on yipppeeeee.... hopefully Wobbles will help us... otherwise.... stomp stomp stomp!

Welcome new ladies, to our crazy, mad cap thread for us goldies! LOL

Jude, thank you for the hope x


----------



## mintypeas

hi honey so pleased you had a wonderful weekend you deserve it!!
well not heard anything yet from wobbles have you? i cant believe how many sassy women want a forum for us its great x sylv x


----------



## padbrat

why thank you my battle bud Sylv ... how was your weekend? Did you join me in a wee sneaky drinky poo? LOL

Nope not a squeak from Wobbles... hmmm, must be patient I guess... not that I am any good at patience...

I think the number of ladies here should mean that a forum for us is needed and I feel so much more comfortable with you all because we are all glorious goldies together! xx


----------



## mintypeas

i did have a drink on thurs in honour of you!! weekend very confusing thanks to opks think i might of ovulated but really dont know so here i go again!!lol
but got my bding in so see what happens!!
and been trying to get my profile picture on here but it wont work!!
x sylv x


----------



## Omi

Hello ladies!

In the 2ww...blah! :) 

I noticed a lot of discussion on names of the forum and must say that if you look at the set up of b&b they don't name forums anything so it will probably (hopefully!!) just be a section for over 35 ttc, pregnancy and parenting. I think that would be nice to have all those things as some of you (lucky ladies :)) already have children and those of us who get preggers and then have kids would also talk to likeminded people, no?

Doesn't mean we cant start little threads and clubs once (hopefully!!) its up and going :)

Sylv - what did you try to get as a avatar? Is it a pic on your pc or something you found on the web? I find pics you've taken yourself need to be re-sized but you can do that easily by signing up to photobucket or similar and just make it smaller. Otherwise there's stuff you should be able to use from b&b or copy and past from web. When picking things to copy it needs (most of the time anyway) to be as a bb code. Im really crap at this so if i can do so can you, hun!! :) Trust me! :) Let me know if i can help you, ok?

I think i might go and set up a petition or similar, no?

Love to you all..i feel like after such a long time on here where i have no landed between 2 chairs, quite literally (ttc too optimistic and young etc and lttc all about treatment and meds) and i don't belong in either - but here i feel quite at home and its great!!!

Mwah, lovelies!

Omi xxx


----------



## mintypeas

totally agree with you honey i feel so comfy on here with you sassy ladies and i like that its funny imformative and great banter.
its a photo that im trying, bless my son got him to have a try and he said that its to with the website. but then i wonder if he just could not be bothered to look properly for me!!lol
i will try again and see what happens thanks hon x sylv x


----------



## heart tree

Omi said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> In the 2ww...blah! :)
> 
> I noticed a lot of discussion on names of the forum and must say that if you look at the set up of b&b they don't name forums anything so it will probably (hopefully!!) just be a section for over 35 ttc, pregnancy and parenting. I think that would be nice to have all those things as some of you (lucky ladies :)) already have children and those of us who get preggers and then have kids would also talk to likeminded people, no?
> 
> Doesn't mean we cant start little threads and clubs once (hopefully!!) its up and going :)
> 
> Sylv - what did you try to get as a avatar? Is it a pic on your pc or something you found on the web? I find pics you've taken yourself need to be re-sized but you can do that easily by signing up to photobucket or similar and just make it smaller. Otherwise there's stuff you should be able to use from b&b or copy and past from web. When picking things to copy it needs (most of the time anyway) to be as a bb code. Im really crap at this so if i can do so can you, hun!! :) Trust me! :) Let me know if i can help you, ok?
> 
> I think i might go and set up a petition or similar, no?
> 
> Love to you all..i feel like after such a long time on here where i have no landed between 2 chairs, quite literally (ttc too optimistic and young etc and lttc all about treatment and meds) and i don't belong in either - but here i feel quite at home and its great!!!
> 
> Mwah, lovelies!
> 
> Omi xxx

Omi, I agree, they aren't going to give us a cute name, but something more straight forward and to the point. But, we can definitely have clubs within the sections. We can make fun signatures with sassy/golden/planning to conceive, etc. I just hope they listen to our plea! 

As VP, I think we should give Wobbles another week to respond. I'm sure she's a busy woman and there's no need to overwhelm her. If we haven't heard back, then maybe we step it up and start our petition on this forum and others. What say you all?

I also agree, this forum feels so much better to me than the others. As I get to know you all, I feel deeply grateful that you are all here. I don't know how I got through my first loss without you, but am certainly glad I found you all after my second one. It feels so nice to have people my age to talk to about this.


----------



## Omi

Here, here!

I am however the impatient one and still feel like we should drum up support, or am i being silly? :wacko:

I mean, it cannot hurt if we put up a few petitions while we wait......:shrug:


----------



## heart tree

Go for it girl!!! It can't hurt!


----------



## Omi

Right. I'll start off small and write one on here first...


----------



## mintypeas

i agree with heart tree so omi go for it!! i think we need to have something to show that there are alot of sassy women that would benefit from our special forum so go for it honey!!! x sylv x


----------



## Amos2009

Ok- I am a terrible President so I would like to nominate Heart and Omi to be double Presidents!!! I would do much better as jokester than any type of "serious" job responsibility! LOL
Padbrat- so glad you had more wine this weekend- but I am disappointed you didn't type any goofy, lovey dovey stuff to us :( HAHAHA.....
Well- had the talk with hubby and listen to this. He doesn't want to start trying again until we see the recurrent mc specialist. I know he is probably right, but DANGIT, I am impatient and want to try NOW!!!!! Guess I will just have to spend the next 2 months drunk so I won't care! (Kidding- well, sorta) 
How was everyone's weekend???


----------



## mintypeas

weekend was good el presidente think i ovulated but not really sure but nothing new for me i get confused easily thats why i dont drink much anymore!!lol
sorry to hear your news honey but us sassy girls are here when you want to rant and need support x sylv x


----------



## HappyAuntie

My weekend was pretty good - we had beautiful weather and I got a little tipsy myself last night! :wacko: That has to be the only upside to mc, right??!!! And AF arrived so I was finally able to schedule my HSG, the last piece of our recurrent mc testing. That'll be on Thursday. Hopefully then we'll get the green light to officially TTC again. :thumbup:


----------



## heart tree

That's all great news Happy Auntie! I agree, the one good thing about mc is being able to get a bit tipsy. I hope you can start TTC super soon!!!

Omi, looking forward to see what you write...


----------



## heart tree

ooops, just saw you posted it on another thread. Nice work!


----------



## padbrat

Amos2009 said:


> Ok- I am a terrible President so I would like to nominate Heart and Omi to be double Presidents!!! I would do much better as jokester than any type of "serious" job responsibility! LOL
> Padbrat- so glad you had more wine this weekend- but I am disappointed you didn't type any goofy, lovey dovey stuff to us :( HAHAHA.....
> Well- had the talk with hubby and listen to this. He doesn't want to start trying again until we see the recurrent mc specialist. I know he is probably right, but DANGIT, I am impatient and want to try NOW!!!!! Guess I will just have to spend the next 2 months drunk so I won't care! (Kidding- well, sorta)
> How was everyone's weekend???

Omi you are a star... I love impatience... I suffer from it too!:haha: and Heart I love the stuff you write... it makes me feel good! 

Amos, I don't believe you are abdicating! Or is that just for royalty? :dohh: Sorry I wasn't here at the weekend my lovely... was too busy getting drunk with hubby... the only up side to not being pregnant! I can completely feel for ya sister with the waiting for recurrent m/c clinic... my hubby saying the same ... now, I know it makes sense and all that... but since when have we been sensible??? The only upside is that hubby is away all month except weekends so I can't be tempted to leap on him and ravage him... (padbrat contemplates leaping on hubby.... hmmmmm....) .... :happydance:

Sylv... cheering on your ovaries!!! :happydance:


----------

